# Oak Park BYO table kit, mounting table top



## Reddart (Dec 7, 2008)

I have the Oak Park build your own table top kit. I notice the table top has plastic bushed holes to mount the table on dowel pins on their complete table kit. 

For those that have built the kit using the OP table top, did you install pins on your base to fit the table, or did you just attach it with screws?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Reddart said:


> I have the Oak Park build your own table top kit. I notice the table top has plastic bushed holes to mount the table on dowel pins on their complete table kit.
> 
> For those that have built the kit using the OP table top, did you install pins on your base to fit the table, or did you just attach it with screws?



Hi,

Although I didn't build the "kit" as of yet, I do have one. I also have the complete table as well. You'll find the main reason behind the plastic bushings is, the ease of breakdown to carry. The table is made to come apart, then reassemble at say a work site or wherever. If I ever get around to building the "kit" top, I'll still use the plastic bushings just for this reason. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Paul. Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## Reddart (Dec 7, 2008)

As an update, I drilled holes for dowels in my stand and it worked out well, though the stand itself is screwed and glued together, so only the top is removable.


----------

